# AT during school!!



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

how many of you guys get on here during school. after i get done with my computer work. i get on here


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

its blocked


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

im at school right now i have a photoshop class so when im done i come on here lol


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

if i can get on a computer i try to get on 
but sometimes i cant because the teacher is behind me


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I take drafting last hour, and I am usually done with my work, so every now and then I get on.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

im on everyday at the begining of my class lol


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

i get on here at school sometimes now but last year, i used to get on here everyday.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

yup. i have a hr break in the morning at school and if i dont have any work to do ill jump on. plus there those boring engineering study classes that i cant stand so ill bust out the BB.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

sawtoothscream said:


> yup. i have a hr break in the morning at school and if i dont have any work to do ill jump on. plus there those boring engineering study classes that i cant stand so ill bust out the BB.


x2, when im finished tests or classwork ill just be sneeky and take out the blackberry


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

hoytarcherygal said:


> im on everyday at the begining of my class lol


yes you are on everyday and you send me a PM EVERYDAY!!!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

its blocked, but ironically, Lake-Link isn't. so thats weird. I will check my phone during lunch, but since i dont have a smart phone, its soo slow, so i dont sign in.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i could get on. but choose to be good in school


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

Im homeschool so i get on when ever i want. :wink:


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

huntingfishing said:


> how many of you guys get on here during school. after i get done with my computer work. i get on here


I used to ALL the time. Now I get on whenever I want


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

hey now, i, just replying to the ones u sent me! lol


s4 shooter said:


> yes you are on everyday and you send me a PM EVERYDAY!!!


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

im a good kid, our teacher doesnt care what we do as long as we get out work done! lol


N7709K said:


> i could get on. but choose to be good in school


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

i do when in shop class when im working on NC plot


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

only when my teachers not looking! i switch to another tab when she walks past


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Can't


----------



## Skillet_007 (Oct 8, 2010)

In college, no one cares....


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

On right now... computer apps is a total blowoff class so I just get on if I don't have to work on homework I shoulda done yesterday


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

im on rigth now


----------



## MTranberg (Jan 24, 2010)

study hall and enviromental science. good thing the teacher likes hunting, i even show him things on here haha


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

My friends showed me a way to get thru the firewall!! yes!


----------



## claytheshooter (May 17, 2010)

i get on almost every day before class starts


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

tgif every one tomorow going to be a good morining in the stand i can feel it.. but right now im sitting in boring study halll


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

my school has some type of system where they can put all of the unknown websites into this big pool, and those are the ones that are anything the teacher doesnt put down as know, and you login gets put down with it and u get into trouble. so i cant


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I can do it if the teachers are not looking


----------



## mathews95 (Jan 9, 2010)

all the time before ag class starts, got to be sneaky tho.hehe


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I am teacher doesn't care


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

im at school right now as i write this


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I usaully do in landscaping and keyboarding.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Im on right now in keyboarding.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

ur always on during keyboarding haha


----------



## bowboy09 (Feb 10, 2009)

I loose my computer privileges if i am on something i should not be on.The teacher can watch what is on our screen any time she wants.It stinks.I have to play math games or type


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

haha that sucks our teacher really doesnt care as long as we are done with our work


----------



## bowboy09 (Feb 10, 2009)

hoytarcherygal said:


> haha that sucks our teacher really doesnt care as long as we are done with our work


Your lucky.I was on all day last year,now im in high school,it all changed.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

hahah high school is the best though although teachers are stricter than middle school but wait til ur an upperclassman


----------

